# 89 d21 fuel lines?



## oicu812thesecond (Jul 31, 2009)

how do i replace the fuel lines coming out of the tank? do i have to drop the tank?


----------



## tkisling (Oct 27, 2008)

Is there just a section of the line(s) that needs to be replaced? Could you show us a pic or describe the particular line(s) yo are talking about? I recently replaced a section of metal fuel line on my truck so I can maybe help you. There are many differnt lines and hoses in that area of the tank.


----------



## oicu812thesecond (Jul 31, 2009)

yes it is the metal lines going along the frame.. they are rusted and leaking when its running.

i am a ------>>>:newbie:


----------



## tkisling (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, since you got an 89, your setup is supposedly different than mine but I honestly can't tell the difference. How much (in length) of line is rusted or leaking? Is it just one or two of the lines? Can you pin point the leaking spot(s)?


----------



## oicu812thesecond (Jul 31, 2009)

i have not been able to pin point it yet because there are 4 lines right next to eachother where it is coming from. and yes it is just a portion of the lines. unless it is easier to do the whole lines?


----------



## tkisling (Oct 27, 2008)

Okay, One of the four lines is a brake line (it is thinner than the others). The other three are thicker and are the feed, return, and evaporation tube. Your leak is coming from either the feed or return tube. Here is a diagram of the tank and lines assembly for your 89 HB.







If only a section of the fuel line is rusted or leaking you can cut out the bad section and put a piece of rubber fuel hose in between and secure it with 2 hose clamps on each end. Keep ind mind that you should not do this repair if the bad is longer than six inches. This is what my Haynes manual says anyway. I think it wouldn't be a big deal if your repair is a bit longer than six inches Also make sure there is about two inches of rubber tubing overlapping the metal line at each end of the repair. On my truck the leak was a pinhole on a rusted section and the repair has worked flawlessly to this day. I would suggest unbolting the tank to give you room to work, it is not a bad job if you are patient. I used a floor jack and a block of wood to support the tank. 

ps. I am only 17 and this is my first vehicle and I did this repair by myself and I learned a lot from this


----------



## tkisling (Oct 27, 2008)

I stumbled upon this free online manual for the HB a few months ago, check it out and pass it on.


8671.mpj


----------

